# Has anyone made butter from whey.?



## squeezinby

I was just wondering if anyone here has made wheybutter from the whey that is left after making cheese?:cute:


----------



## springvalley

I may just be a dumb ole farmer, but I don`t think it can be done. All the fat has been taken out allready, I don`t think there is anything left. Correct me if I`m wrong guys.>Thanks marc


----------



## squeezinby

My hubby asked me if the whey that was left after making cheese was good for anything else. I went to wikipedia and they had a couple of paragraphs that said you can make whey buttter. I was wanting to see if anyone here had tryed it. And if so how did they do it and how did it turn out. Do you have any recipes for whey?


----------



## crunchy_mama

I don't see how that would be possible either.


----------



## Callieslamb

I think you should try it out and let us all know. I just feed mine to the chickens.


----------



## Prickle

I found an article about it. It was interesting. Apparently there's quite a bit of butter fat left in whey, however this jumped out at me and unless you have a dairy it probably can't be made at home:

"From 1,000 pounds of whey, with a butterfat content between 3 1/2 and 8 3/4 %, you can produce 3 to 4 pounds (1 1/3 to 1 3/4 kg) of whey butter."

http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/pages/wheybutter

You can make ricotta out of whey:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/Ricotta/ricotta_00.htm


----------



## linn

I use whey as the liquid in bread making. Whey is great pig, chicken, and pet food. You can also pour it around the base of rose bushes and woody plants. It is great fertilizer.


----------



## squeezinby

Thank you prickle, that is good info. I think I will try the ricotta. Thanks again.


----------



## crtreedude

We just made ricotta, excellent and so easy. Just take the whey, heat it up, stirring occassionally until it starts to foam up (just before really boiling), turn off the burner. Let it cool down to about cow temperature (90 to 115). Pour into cheese clothe and let drain.

We got about a pound from the leftover whey from making cottage cheese. 

Best ricotta we have ever had, and since where we are they don't sell ricotta, well, it was wonderful!


----------



## Shazza

....or you keep boiling till it reduces and sort of crystalizes and it is a yummy some what crunchy spread for biscuits...if there are any Italians on here they will know the special name for this....


----------



## momofseven

crtreedude said:


> We just made ricotta, excellent and so easy. Just take the whey, heat it up, stirring occassionally until it starts to foam up (just before really boiling), turn off the burner. Let it cool down to about cow temperature (90 to 115). Pour into cheese clothe and let drain.
> 
> We got about a pound from the leftover whey from making cottage cheese.
> 
> Best ricotta we have ever had, and since where we are they don't sell ricotta, well, it was wonderful!


you can take the whey up to 200* and it will do the same thing, pour it into a cloth lined colander and there ya go.....ricotta...then use the left over liquid for bread, chickens, whatever...


----------

